# Looking For Info On B. McDaniel Gunsmith Co.



## mhutchinson (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey folks,
I just bought a Mauser sporter barreled action that was originally sporterized by a B. McDaniel. It's a Mexican small ring 98 in 7x57. 










I'm trying to find some information on the gunsmith who may have built this thing but not much is coming up on the internet other than the fact that the business closed recently after Joe McDaniel (son of whoever B. McDaniel was, apparently) passed away. Looks like the business was in South Lyons, and being around as long as it was I imagine these folks were fairly prominent gunsmiths. 

Anyone familiar with this company? What I'd really like to figure out is what kind of barrel is on this thing but any info on who might have put it together would be nice to know. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

mhutchinson said:


> Hey folks,
> I just bought a Mauser sporter barreled action that was originally sporterized by a B. McDaniel. It's a Mexican small ring 98 in 7x57.
> 
> 
> ...


The company's assets were auctioned off in February 2017. Joe died in 2016.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1621885501454469/

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/forum/...firearmspartsdealersandmastergunsmiths-239084


----------



## denyag (Aug 27, 2006)

B McDaniels was in Detroit before move in late 60s


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

The shop was in Grosse Pointe Park, near the east side of Detroit, before they moved it to South Lyon.
Mac and Mrs McDaniel and their son Joe were all good people. They could all tell a story. Mac and Joe were good gunsmiths.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

The "old man" was Byford McDaniel, and the shop was on Kercheval & Maryland. He was an absolutely 1st. rate gunsmith with experience in metalwork and watchsmithing. I bought my Perazzi MX-8 Combo from him in 1976, and he fine-tuned both triggers, and made the stock and recoil pad fit me perfectly, and also put in two Edwards Recoil Reducers into the stock. I won and placed highly for several years with that gun. Back when the Ithaca Gun Co. was importing the Perazzi's, he had the contract to do all the work on them, I believe. Perazzi's were THE premier competition shotguns, and still are one of the very finest. I also bought a Remington M700 from him for a dirt cheap price in which he mounted my Redfield scope with Conetrol rings & bases. He NEVER used inferior products, did precision work for shooters/hunters not only across the U.S., but internationally as well. Was really sorry when he moved way out to South Lyon, but the old neighborhood was getting really rough for that kind of business to be in.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

mhutchinson said:


> Hey folks,
> I just bought a Mauser sporter barreled action that was originally sporterized by a B. McDaniel. It's a Mexican small ring 98 in 7x57.
> 
> 
> ...


Id drop that right into a full stock.


----------



## ro2 (Oct 6, 2011)

The old man was a top notch smith. He customized a set of rcbs dies for me on my first deer rifle (rem 700 bdl) it had a really tight chamber and only liked to chamber certain factory ammo. Great guy and extremely knowledgeable


----------



## Madeleine Graham (9 mo ago)

Petronius said:


> The company's assets were auctioned off in February 2017. Joe died in 2016.
> McDaniel Estate Gun Shop/Assets & Antiques and Personal Property
> 
> Calling all Firearms Parts Dealers and Master Gunsmiths Gunsmithing Forum | Numrich


----------



## Madeleine Graham (9 mo ago)

I wrote an article about B. McDaniel's gun shop for the South Lyon Herald about 33 or 34 years ago. Byford McDaniel was often called in as an expert witness on fire arms. His whole family was involved with the business including his wife.

He had a wonderful personality. The only thank you note I received in my career as a Reporter came from them.


----------

